# Agree with (mâncarea)



## Francelho

Bună, cum ați spune _agree with _în ceea ce privește mâncarea?:

_I won't eat this; onions don't agree with me. / Onions don't sit well with me.
Nu voi mânca aceasta; cepele nu mi se potrivesc / Nu mi pică bine._

Care este expresia cea mai comună atunci când mâncarea este grea de digerat? Mulțumesc!


----------



## irinet

1.Nu*-*mi pică bine.
2. Mâncarea e *greu* de digerat.

Şi acum răspunsul tău:

_Nu-mi prieşte ceapa.
Nu mănânc ceapă fiindcă nu-mi prieşte._


----------



## farscape

O altă variantă la cea propusă de irinet: a nu cădea bine mâncarea cuiva (_nu mi-a căzut bine salamul de ieri_) sau o situație/eveniment: _nu mi-a căzut (picat) deloc bine când am fost criticată_.

f.


----------



## naicul

Răspunsuri, cum s-a notat și mai sus: nu-mi pică bine, nu-mi priește.


----------



## irinet

Sau la fel de bine, putem spune (mai) formal:

1. Îmi place ceapa şi chiar mănânc des pentru că _mă simt bine când mănânc ceapă_.
2. _Nu mi-e bine când mănânc ceapă, prin urmare o evit._
3._ Nu mănânc ceapă / evit să mănânc ceapă fiindcă îmi face rău ._
4_. Mi-este rău de la ceapă.
_
Şi dacă vrei să fii categoric, poți spune: '_Ceapa nu-mi prieşte / nu-mi face bine deloc (=niciodată)_'.


----------



## Francelho

Vă mulțumesc mult; răspunsurile voastre au fost foarte precise și folositoare!


----------

